# How much starch should I have put in my shirt ?



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

I send my shirts to a very good cleaners , how much starch should I have put
in my shirts. I have the cleaners use light starch. My shirts are 100% cotton.
I am concerned about the long term effects of using light starch.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Alex K. says no starch at all(abraids the fibers). No fabric softener either(makes the fibers weaker). I've taken his advice and my shirts look fine ( I only wear them once between washings anyway)


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Yep. That's the law according to Mr. K: None!

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=43473

Now, far be it from me to differ with my esteemed colleague, I must confess that I do have a touch of the offending substance added to my laundered shirts.  I have no doubt that in an ideal world Alex's advice is well taken and certainly would concur that over time, starch will take a toll on cotton. But so does wearing one's clothing, exposure to sunlight and air particles, abrasion against one's suitcoat and skin. It's a dangerous world out there. Personally, I find the neatness of the finish worth whatever eventual erosion of material may occur. Of course, I am very fortunate in having a rather sufficient number of shirts to rotate so that each is worn and laundered less often than is probably the norm.


----------



## Mitchell (Apr 25, 2005)

I used to have heavy starch in my shirts. At a point they would come apart. Usually after several years. I have since taken Mr K's advice and have no starch put in my shirts. Since I only wear a shirt once they look fine for the day. However..as I wear stiff, detachable collars I have those starched stiff so they have the proper look. Since they're easily replaced I don't worry about them becoming frayed. This happens after 5 years.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

Gave up starching shirts about 20 years ago.
They look good and feel great.


----------



## Ofishbein (Aug 3, 2005)

Cleaners like to use starch because it makes irons glide easier and makes a good presentation on a hanger, but it kills the fabric. 

I have my shirts made at Ascot Chang and they recommend washing them at home, air drying, and no starch. It's worked well for me for the last 12 years or so and most of my original order are still worn daily.


----------



## captainjz16 (Nov 20, 2005)

i dont use starch either. wash cold, air dry, then air fluff in the dryer. i keep a spray bottle of water next to the iron to help with wrinkles.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

yachtie said:


> Alex K. says no starch at all(abraids the fibers). No fabric softener either(makes the fibers weaker). I've taken his advice and my shirts look fine ( I only wear them once between washings anyway)


Thanks for the fabric softener tip. My wife insists on putting some in the wash and I really hate the smell it leaves on my clothes. Now I have another reason to discard the Downy.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

And no bleach!


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

The only time I like to use starch now is for an OCBD that is on its last legs. Starch gives the shirt a fighting chance to hold up during the day, and there is something nostalgic and tradly about the look. But it's definitely an end-game strategy. And only for casual wear, no tie involved. I believe (but can't be sure) that starch accelerates shrinkage of collars.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*Starch in shirts: bad or good?*

Starch in shirts used to be an automatic thing, but no more. Men's dress shirts are now made from many different weaves and materials. the weaves can be oxford cloth, end-on-on, twill, twill herring bone, poplin etc. The materials can be sea island cotton, Egyptian cotton, or some of the high-end Swiss or Italian cotton. When men wore nothing but white shirts and broadcloth, starching was 100% in vogue. Nowadays, however, starch can actually detract from a shirts looks as well as deteriorate the material. Starching the soft weaves such as twill makes the shirt look worse rather than better. It would be sacrireligious to starch a fine Egyptian cotton or Swiss cotton shirt. If uou are still wearing department store broadcloth shirts, starch away!


----------



## vintage68 (Oct 19, 2006)

I wash in cold water and hang dry at home. Then I take the shirts to the cleaners to have them pressed, NO starch.

Works for me.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*100% agree on saying no to starch*

I gave up on starch about 3 years ago, and my only regret is not having done so sooner.


----------



## MarkusH (Dec 10, 2004)

dfloyd said:


> It would be sacrireligious to starch a fine Egyptian cotton or Swiss cotton shirt. If uou are still wearing department store broadcloth shirts, starch away!


I agree with that. Using starch to make your 140s feel like 60s does not make sense to me.


----------

